# Crash sur iBook G4



## Mykérinos (15 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Je vous &#233;cris, car j'ai un probl&#232;me avec mon iBook G4 depuis une semaine environ.

Mon probl&#232;me est le suivant : mon ordinateur d&#233;marre, puis apr&#232;s une dur&#233;e ind&#233;termin&#233;e (entre 30sec et 10min), mon &#233;cran explose (fa&#231;on de parler, mais &#231;a fait une sorte de flash... l'&#233;cran devient noir, mais reste allum&#233 instantan&#233;ment et je suis bon pour &#233;teindre la machine et la rallumer pour pouvoir la r&#233;utiliser jusqu'&#224; que ce qu'elle me rel&#226;che &#224; nouveau...

Il arrivait au d&#233;but de ce probl&#232;me que lorsque je d&#233;marrais l'ordinateur, le ventilateur s'activait bruyamment sans que le syst&#232;me ne soit lanc&#233; (l'&#233;cran restait noir, sans s'allumer), mais depuis 2 jours, cela n'arrive plus (pour le peu de fois que j'utilise mon portable).

Comme compl&#233;ment d'information : il me semble (sans en &#234;tre s&#251;r) que le crash se provoque plus facilement si je lance une application plus cons&#233;quente que safari ou un programme de traitement de texte.

Pourriez-vous me renseigner &#224; ce sujet svp ? Je ne suis pas chirurgien en informatique, mais je suis pr&#234;t &#224; tenter le tout pour le tout, car je ne souhaite pas l'envoyer au SAV (trop co&#251;teux) !

D'avance, je vous remercie pour vos conseils.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2007)

Ecran 100&#37;  noir ou TRES sombre?

car si c'est tr&#232;s sombre c'est peut &#234;tre un souci de retro eclairage
(parfois cons&#233;quence du cablage interne + charniere)
-

et comment tu &#233;teins ton Mac?
( je sais tu vas sans doute me dire bouton power)

Or il existe un raccourci clavier pour  certaines manips propres
m&#234;me &#224; l'aveuglette

CTRL+EJECT
en visuel ca te lance une fenetre avec les options


A l'aveuglette
tu fais CTRL +EJECT puis S pour suspendre
R pour redemarrer


----------



## Mykérinos (15 Mai 2007)

Tout  d'abord, merci pour ta réponse si rapide.

Pour répondre à tes questions, mon écran est noir très sombre, mais pas 100% noir... Ensuite, ne connaissant jusqu'alors pas les raccourcis que tu as indiqué, j'utilisais simplement le bouton Power.

Sinon, dans l'intervalle, j'ai fait un test : j'ai lancé iTunes pour mettre de la musique (histoire de voir ce qu'il se passait lors du crash). La musique fonctionnait normalement et paf, quand l'écran a crashé et est devenu noir très sombre, le dernier son de la chanson a continué à être répéter comme un disque rayé (c'est pas le disque dur qui est rayé, je l'ai fait changé y'a deux mois ). Cela indique peut-être que le problème ne vient pas de l'écran ?


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2007)

Je ne peux pas r&#233;pondre sur ton souci itunes
Mais t'as probablement un souci retro eclairage
et /ou de charniere+cable et /ou autre chose

D'ailleurs je t'indique un truc 
En mettant une lampe ( ou une lampe de poche)  devant l'&#233;cran , selon certains angles d'&#233;clairage on distingue mieux le bureau et on peut  faire des manips notament pour eteindre ( raccourci ou menu pomme)
 c'est pas le top mais c'est mieux que le noir total!

tester le  raccourci ctrl + eject quand l'&#233;cran marche 
comme ca tu auras une  meilleure id&#233;e de l'emplacement des boutons et de leur action


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2007)

je reposte 
je pense &#224; un truc

Parfois ca arrive aussi avec une PMU naze
 tenter un resEt 
( manips &#224; chercher selon ton modele)


----------



## Mykérinos (15 Mai 2007)

J'ai essayé le raccourci quand l'écran marchait. Cela a très bien fonctionné.

Une fois le crash ayant eu lieu, le raccourci ne marche plus (le coup de la lampe de poche n'a rien révélé).

Selon moi, le problème se situe bel et bien à un disfonctionnement autre qu'au niveau de l'écran. Le test avec iTunes et le raccourci (ctrl+eject -> r ou s) montrent bien que c'est la machine et non l'écran qui plante.

Je vais de ce pas m'informer sur ce qu'est une PMU naze et voir si je trouve des manips.

Merci encore.


----------



## Mykérinos (16 Mai 2007)

Voilà, c'est bizarre, j'avais de gros problèmes et sans avoir rien fait, tout d'un coup, plus rien. J'ai travaillé sur mon ordinateur hier soir et lançant d'autres applications et il ne m'a plus lâché. Ce matin encore, pas un crash en vue...

Etait-ce seulement le fait de venir en parler ici qui a tout changé ?

Plus sérieusement, je ne sais pas si c'est peut-être un élément qui est mal branché et qui risque de se débrancher à nouveau si je bouge mon portable (car là, je ne le change plus de position ).

Je ne sais pas si dois me réjouir ou m'attendre à une rechute.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2007)

Comme la évoqué pascalformac, il se pourait bien que ce soit un problème de cablage qui passe par la charnière de l'écran. Etant mal protégé, ces cables frottent sur les gonds de la charnière à chaque ouverture/fermeture et les cable se trouvent à nu après un certain temps provoquant des pannes aléatoires.


----------



## Mykérinos (16 Mai 2007)

Au temps pour moi alors. Seulement il me paraissait plus logique qu'un problème technique de la base du portable (j'entends par là ce qu'il y a sous le clavier) était l'origine et que le crash de l'écran en était la conséquence et non pas le contraire (car quand l'écran plante, c'est tout l'ordinateur qui plante)... de plus, je recommence à avoir de temps à autre le problème du ventilateur qui tourne bruyamment quand j'appuie sur power sans que rien ne démarre.

En même temps, je suis loin d'être un expert en ce domaine 

Enfin, alors que puis-je faire pour tenter de rétablir ce problème de câblage d'écran svp ?


----------



## Tox (18 Mai 2007)

S'agit-il d'un 12" ?

Si oui, la seule fois o&#249; j'ai entendu mon ventilateur en marche avec &#233;cran noir, ainsi que j'ai connu des crashs al&#233;atoires, provenait de la panne maintenant classique li&#233;e &#224; l'alimentation du chip graphique. La soudure des pattes du composant l&#226;che, cr&#233;ant des faux contacts. En g&#233;n&#233;ral, ce probl&#232;me survient autour des 24 mois et il est inh&#233;rent &#224; la conception du iBook 12".

La bonne nouvelle si cela devait &#234;tre cette panne, c'est qu'une manipulation simple existe permettant de r&#233;parer (d&#233;j&#224; 6 mois pour mon iBook).

Pour en avoir le coeur net, tu peux commencer par la technique de pression sur la coque...

Fais une recherche sur le forum pour en savoir plus.


----------



## Mykérinos (18 Mai 2007)

Merci pour l'info. Effectivement, c'est bien un 12" qui a un peu plus de 24 mois.

Après avoir cherché ledit sujet, je suis tombé sur http://www.coreyarnold.org/ibook/. C'est bien ça que tu entendais par la pression sur la coque ?

Cela voudrait dire que je vais devoir démonter (j'en ai déjà des sueurs froides ), mais bon pas le choix.

Pourrais-tu juste me confirmer que c'est bien cela qu'il faut faire ?

Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## Charly777 (18 Mai 2007)

Salut,

A cet page de ce topic, Pacis d&#233;veloppe une id&#233;e qui pourrait &#234;tre aussi ton cas. Il propose une m&#233;thode pour voir si c'est bien cette panne et surtout un lien pour r&#233;parer.

Apr&#232;s ce n'est qu'une piste.
Bon courage. 

Edit : grill&#233;, si je lisais un peu mieux et non entre les lignes


----------



## Mykérinos (19 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

En effet, le test de tenir l'ordi par la partie avant gauche au d&#233;marrage est concluant.

Sinon, &#231;a a l'air vraiment risqu&#233; comme op&#233;ration pour la r&#233;paration... j'ai peur ! 

Apr&#232;s avoir consult&#233; attentivement http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/bricolage/reparation_video_g3_article796.html, j'ai quelques interrogations :

Tout d'abord, j'ai vu qu'il fallait d&#233;monter le portable par le dessous. Pour ce qui est de coller les d&#244;mes plastiques, je m'en sens capable (pour autant d'avoir pu d&#233;monter la coque :mouais.
Mon probl&#232;me sera, j'imagine, cette grosse plaque (celle o&#249; il faut coller les d&#244;mes) qui m'emp&#234;chera de placer la cale en dessous... Peut-on enlever cette grosse plaque ?

Toujours concernant la cale, il faut appliquer de la pate thermique (pas de pate termique entre l'ailette et le processeur graphique ?) et ensuite la placer sur le processeur graphique (un processeur graphique, c'est &#231;a http://www.coreyarnold.org/assets/images/ibook/overview.jpg ?) Toujours concernant la photo ci-jointe, j'ai peur que ma cale compresse la gaine (et donc les c&#226;bles) qui est juste &#224; c&#244;t&#233; (apparement sur les G4).

En fait, j'ai compar&#233; la m&#233;thode de r&#233;paration G3 de Pacis &#224; celle d'une autre personne ayant un G4 comme moi (http://www.coreyarnold.org/ibook/) et je trouve la premi&#232;re (celle du G3) plus professionnelle (mais plus compliqu&#233;e ).

Donc, en partant de l'id&#233;e que l'op&#233;ration de r&#233;paration G4 est identique &#224; un G3, il faut :

- ouvrir l'ordi ;
- ins&#233;rer une cale entre la grosse plaque et le processeur (avec de la pate thermique uniquement entre la grosse plaque et la cale) ;
- mettre des d&#244;mes plastiques sur la grosse plaque (de l'autre c&#244;t&#233 ;
- refermer le tout ;
- filer &#224; l'&#233;glise la plus proche et br&#251;ler un cierge.

C'est bien &#231;a ?


----------



## Mykérinos (19 Mai 2007)

Rebonjour,

Je sors &#224; l'instant de l'op&#233;ration de mon mac... il s'est r&#233;veill&#233; et tout semble bien se passer.

J'aimerais juste vous poser une derni&#232;re question (et oui, encore ) pour &#234;tre s&#251;r que je n'ai pas compress&#233; un faux composant.

J'ai donc appos&#233; une cale sur l'objet entour&#233; sur cette photo http://www.coreyarnold.org/assets/images/ibook/overview.jpg. Pour ce faire, j'ai d&#233;coup&#233; une plaque en aluminium au format pile poil de la puce en question. Ensuite, je l'ai l&#233;g&#232;rement badigeonn&#233; de pate thermique des deux c&#244;t&#233;s pour enfin la poser (la gaine sur la photo passe l&#233;g&#232;rement sur la cale).

Par la suite, j'ai replac&#233; la grosse plaque et y ai appos&#233; 4 gommes plastiques par dessus au niveau de la cale juste en dessous.

R&#233;sultat, &#231;a fait une bosse (pas tr&#232;s visible, mais on la sens quand m&#234;me bien en passant la main), mais mon ordi ne m'a pas encore l&#226;ch&#233; en &#233;crivant ce message, ce qui est plut&#244;t bon signe.

Donc, pourriez-vous juste me dire si la mani&#232;re dont j'ai proc&#233;d&#233; vous semble correct et "surtout" si j'ai bien mis la cale &#224; la bonne place svp (car j'ai peur de devoir cr&#233;er plus tard un topic de ce genre http://www.powerbook-fr.com/news/mb-fr_reparation_malheureuse_d_un_ibook_g4_800_article930.html).

Merci pour la r&#233;ponse et encore merci pour toutes ces informations. Je trouve tr&#232;s sympathique l'entraide qu'il y a sur ce forum.


----------



## Charly777 (20 Mai 2007)

Par rapport au lien que tu mentionnes, à mon avis pas trop de soucis :

1) bidouillage des vis ( ce qui n'est pas génant mais témoigne d'une certaine usure prématuré du processeur car il "frottait" déjà avec le radiateur)
2) pour ajuster à la perfection la hauteur (si j'ai bien compris) il a serré petit à petit de plus en plus (donc réajustage permanent)

Bref, tu l'as remonté, ça marche n'y touche plus. T'as pas serré comme une brute ? c'est ce qui compte (tout façon ta pas de clé dynamométrique... )

Mais après je ne suis qu'un simple particulier et nullement réparateur... :rateau:


----------



## Mykérinos (20 Mai 2007)

D'accord, je n'y touche plus !

Merci encore, ma réparation m'a coûté 35 euros (je n'avais aucun outillage)... c'est toujours mieux que de racheter un nouvel ordinateur quand même.  

Voilà, donc problème résolu.

A bientôt peut-être et encore bravo !


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2007)

c'est surtout pacis que tu devrais remercier
( une cr&#232;me sur forums et hors forums)


----------



## Jose Culot (20 Mai 2007)

Bonjour...En panne avec mon iBookG4. ( Ne demarre plus)
J'ai essaye "pomme ctr P R" et reset "Ctr alt pomme" Je peux essayer avec un autre iBook mais moi G4 et l'autre G3.
Possible...pas possible ???
Merci pour vos reponses.

PS:Mon disque d'instal est en Espagne et moi en Belgique.
G4 10.4.9=====G3 10,3,9


----------



## Tox (20 Mai 2007)

Myk&#233;rinos;4271596 a dit:
			
		

> Rebonjour,
> 
> Je sors &#224; l'instant de l'op&#233;ration de mon mac... il s'est r&#233;veill&#233; et tout semble bien se passer.
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est le bon composant. Comme on te l'a sugg&#233;r&#233;, n'y touche plus si &#231;a marche.

Par contre, pour ma part, j'ai &#233;vit&#233; le m&#233;tal et pris du plastique par peur que la cale ne bouge et fasse faux contact. Si ta cale est bien fix&#233;e, aucun risque, bien entendu.

Sache aussi que j'ai d&#251; intervenir une deuxi&#232;me fois, car la pression exerc&#233;e lors de mon premier bricolage s'est av&#233;r&#233;e insuffisante. En r&#233;sum&#233;, un tampon plastique sur la puce, la plaque d'isolation et un deuxi&#232;me tampon (mod&#232;le feutre pour pieds de chaise) coll&#233; &#224; l'int&#233;rieur de la coque de l'iBook. Ainsi la manip est totalement r&#233;versible et invisible si je dois renvoyer un jour l'iBook pour ce vice de conception (on peut toujours r&#234;ver).

Et bien entendu, il faut rendre &#224; Pacis ce qui lui appartient. Gr&#226;ce &#224; ses recherches, de nombreux iBook fonctionnent toujours !


----------



## pacis (20 Mai 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est surtout pacis que tu devrais remercier
> ( une crème sur forums et hors forums)



  même pas eu besoin d'intervenir ....


----------



## Tox (20 Mai 2007)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Bonjour...En panne avec mon iBookG4. ( Ne demarre plus)
> J'ai essaye "pomme ctr P R" et reset "Ctr alt pomme" Je peux essayer avec un autre iBook mais moi G4 et l'autre G3.
> Possible...pas possible ???
> Merci pour vos reponses.
> ...



Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ta question. Toutefois, le symptôme pour la panne du composant sur G4 est la mise en marche du ventilo avec l'écran noir. Bref, comme si la carte mère était HS (ce qui est le cas tant que tu ne fais pas pression sur le composant).

Que veux-tu essayer avec le G4 et le G3 ? Une liaison firewire ? Si la carte mère ne répond pas, je doute fort qu'une telle liaison soit possible...


----------



## Jose Culot (20 Mai 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ta question. Toutefois, le symptôme pour la panne du composant sur G4 est la mise en marche du ventilo avec l'écran noir. Bref, comme si la carte mère était HS (ce qui est le cas tant que tu ne fais pas pression sur le composant).
> 
> Que veux-tu essayer avec le G4 et le G3 ? Une liaison firewire ? Si la carte mère ne répond pas, je doute fort qu'une telle liaison soit possible...



 Bonjour...Mon iBook ramait de plus en plus pour paser d'une appli à l'autre...Par contre tout était normal pour passer d'une page à l'autre sur macgé.
J'ai donc fait réparer les autorisations mais cela n'a rien changé. J'ai voulu donner un coup d'Onyx et là plantage....bloqué....obligé de fermer l'alimentation.
J'ai voulu redemarrer....il est allé jusqu'au chargement de mac osx et le fond d'écran.
Obligé de nouveau à fermer via interrupteur alimentation et relance via "Ctr+alt+p+r" ; résultat les deux sons et ensuite fond gris; Finalement  "reset"..resultat fond gris.
Voilà voilà Je veux savoir si je peux essayer en mode target avec un G3b sur G4 et surtout G4 10.4.9,avec G3 10.3.9


----------



## Tox (20 Mai 2007)

Commence par ins&#233;rer le DVD de Tiger et force le d&#233;marrage sur le lecteur optique. Lance l'installation jusqu'au choix du HD. Vois-tu alors ton HD ? Si tu ne le vois pas, arr&#234;te l'installation et &#233;teins l'iBook, red&#233;marre ensuite l'iBook sans le DVD et dis-moi si tu as retrouv&#233; ton iBook...

Si tu vois ton HD, arr&#234;te aussi la proc&#233;dure et essaie de d&#233;marrer normalement.

J'ai eu exactement ce probl&#232;me et cela a march&#233; pour moi. Je pr&#233;sume que l'extinction forc&#233;e de l'iBook a conduit &#224; une erreur sur le HD emp&#234;chant sa "validation". Le fait de forcer le d&#233;marrage sur le lecteur optique et d'arr&#234;ter ensuite la proc&#233;dure d'installation m'a permis de relancer le HD. Pourquoi ? Myst&#232;re ! 

PS : comme le HD n'&#233;tait pas "valid&#233;", impossible de tenter le mode target pour moi.


----------



## Mykérinos (20 Mai 2007)

Certes, rendons &#224; C&#233;sar ce qui est &#224; C&#233;sar ! 

Merci Pacis pour avoir tant fait profitez de tes sciences aux utilisateurs de ce forum !

A plus.

PS Bonne chance Jose Culot pour ton probl&#232;me.


----------



## Jose Culot (21 Mai 2007)

Le disque d'instal est en Espagne .....moi et mon iBook en Belgique(pour un bout de temps) .
 Dernier essai....Dong et ensuite fond gris f...i fi  n...i...ni   Fini. 
Je ne sais pas quand je pourrais revenir....j'utilise un PC qui n'est pas libre souvent.
Un merci provisoire


----------



## Tox (21 Mai 2007)

Il te faut donc soit un centre Apple, soit un utilisateur belge proche pour avoir accès au DVD... Sinon, quelqu'un peut-il te l'envoyer d'Espagne ?


----------



## pacis (1 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est surtout pacis que tu devrais remercier
> ( une crème sur forums et hors forums)


:love: ( suis à la ramasse là non ?? 5 mois après  ) Merci Pascalformac


----------

